# try-all carbon riser - Haltbarkeit



## locdog (12. Januar 2010)

Da ich letztes Jahr kaum was fur das bike ausgeben habe kann ich bei dem neuen aufbau auch was gönnen 

nen paar nette sachen sind schon ausgewählt, nur beim Lenker habe ich noch zweifel. wie sieht es aus mit der Haltbarkeit ? ich traue try-all (sprich china stuff) nicht so recht meine gesundheit an! eigentlich wen so ein carbonlenker ordentlich hergestelt ist und nicht extrem auf leichtigkeit getrimmt wurde, musste der doch stabieler sein als ein alulenker. leider sieht mann es einem carbon lenker nicht an wann er genug hat, das gleiche gilt eigentlich auch bei alu Lenkern :|

Was fur den lenker spricht ist seine Form 9*12 grad, ist supper gemutlich. zufaliger weiser hat rockmann einen alulenker raus gebracht der die gleichen winkel hat und auch nicht pervers leicht ist (295g bei 735) fur mich ne bessere alternativer zum neuem und leichterem ragebar mit "nur" 9*9 grad winkel 

was habt ihr den fur ne meinung uber den Carbon riser ? in internationalen Foren konnte ich leider nichts interessantes finden.
oder auf den neuen Syntace carbon warten ? kenn aber die form/winkel nicht.


----------



## ride (12. Januar 2010)

zur haltbarkeit kann ich dir leider auch nicht viel sagen. hab hier nur schon gelesen, dass karbon schneller brechen soll, wenn man ungünstig draufknallt. aber ob das wirklich so ist, weiss ich nicht.

aber ich wollte dich noch auf eine alternative zum try all lenker hinweisen. Die Marke MIST hat auch gerade einen carbon lenker rausgebracht. schaut ähnlich aus. 720mm breit und 13°/10° bei 219gramm. vielleicht vertraust du ja dieser marke eher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boddah20 (13. Januar 2010)

Würde mich auch interessieren, wobei ich den Preis ein wenig Krass finde.

165 Euro um sich vlt 100 Gramm zu sparen ?!??

dann doch lieber vorher aufs Klo gehen


----------



## kamo-i (13. Januar 2010)

boddah20 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, wobei ich den Preis ein wenig Krass finde. 165 Euro um sich vlt 100 Gramm zu sparen ?!??
> dann doch lieber vorher aufs Klo gehen



_*erneuterKlugshicemodusan*_

Über Sinn und Unsinn von Leichtbau wird nicht diskutiert. Muss jeder selbst wissen, was gewisse Performance einem Wert ist...

_*Klugshicemodusaus*_


----------



## Eisbein (13. Januar 2010)

boddah20 schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren, wobei ich den Preis ein wenig Krass finde.
> 
> 165 Euro um sich vlt 100 Gramm zu sparen ?!??
> 
> dann doch lieber vorher aufs Klo gehen



ist doch eigentlich ein gutes verhältnis. Viel beklopter sind leute die titan speichen/schrauben kaufen. Ähnlich aufpreis und vll. 10-20g ersparnis.

Aber kla, es geht ja mehr um den leichtbau und das basteln, als schluss endlich das gewicht (im geldbeutel )


----------



## boddah20 (13. Januar 2010)

ich für meinen Teil finde den Lenker allein schon optisch ein absolutes 
Highlight!!!

aber den Preis finde ich eben nicht gerechtfertigt und da es kaum Erfahrungswerte gibt, ist mir das Risiko zu hoch. (Sturz usw.)

Kann ein Carbon Lenker einfach so in den normalen Vorbau eingebaut werden? Meine mich zu erinnern das man(n) vor 10 Jahren gesagt hat
das die Kanten der Klemmung das Carbon beschädigen und er an diesen
Stellen dann bricht!  ----> muss aber nicht stimmen!


----------



## kamo-i (13. Januar 2010)

Kommt immer drauf an. Aber grundsätzlich wär ein Syntace VRO System da nicht schlecht... 

=)


----------



## trialthom (13. Januar 2010)

onza hat jetzt auch carbon lenker raus gebracht in der grösse 720mm und 760mm ich habe mich für den 760mm entschieden


----------



## kamo-i (13. Januar 2010)

trialthom schrieb:


> onza hat jetzt auch carbon lenker raus gebracht in der grösse 720mm und 760mm ich habe mich für den 760mm entschieden



76! ... dat ies ma nen kracher!


----------



## Monty98 (13. Januar 2010)

trialthom schrieb:


> onza hat *2004*(?) auch carbon lenker raus gebracht in der grösse 720mm und 760mm ich habe mich für den 760mm entschieden



dieser Thread beinhaltet zu wenig Winter-hate!


----------



## trialthom (13. Januar 2010)

Monty98 schrieb:


> dieser Thread beinhaltet zu wenig Winter-hate!




was meinst du damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boddah20 (13. Januar 2010)

Also Tarty bikes verbaut den TryAll Carbon mit einem Trialtech Sport Forged Vorbau


----------



## Icke84 (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab den Carbon Riser seit 2 Monaten, bin aber noch nicht ganz so viel gefahren, aber er gefällt mir optisch sowie von der geo.

bis jetzt issa noch ganz


----------



## ecols (13. Januar 2010)

Pat fuhr den und ging gut ab damit..

Ich glaube um die Haltbarkeit brauchste dir bei dem keine Gedanken machen..


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Januar 2010)

ecols schrieb:


> Pat fuhr den und ging gut ab damit..
> 
> Ich glaube um die Haltbarkeit brauchste dir bei dem keine Gedanken machen..



das kann man nicht so einfach sagen.
denkt an die dauerfestigkeit. erst nach einer genügend hohen anzahl von lastspielen versagen solche teile. also wenn er nicht schon wirklich lange und viel damit unterwegs ist muss das nix heißen, kann aber...

ich würde das thema carbonlenker noch ein wenig beobachten.
meistens sind ja doch die ersten noch etwas versuchskaninchen, denn realer einsatz und meinetwegen testeinsatz wie auf der syntace supermaschine sind komplett verschieden.

zum beispiel wird syntace immer schön die anzugsmomente einhalten und die klemmung derart qualitativ fertigen, dass es da weniger probleme gibt, als wenn du ein meinetwegen procraft vorbau mit etwas entspannteren fertigungstoleranzen um einen carbonlenker würgst...


----------



## boddah20 (13. Januar 2010)

da habe ich mich ein wenig schlecht ausgedrückt!

ich denke das der Lenker Megstabil ist

ABER es zu einem Bruch kommen könnte wenn wie eben beschrieben 
sich der Vorbau langsam in das Lenker Material "einarbeitet"
(eben durch Stürze oder Falsche Anzugsdrehmomente oder Fertigung oder oder oder)


----------



## Rubelnaldo (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe selber noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem Carbon Riser gemacht. Vincent hat mir/uns aber 2008 erzählt, dass sie an dem Ding schon relativ lange gearbeitet haben. Die ersten Versionen seien sehr schnell zerbrochen. Sie haben dann die Struktur des Carbons verändert, dann hat er gehalten. 

Insofern würde ich mal sagen dass das Ding hält!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (13. Januar 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an. Aber grundsätzlich wär ein Syntace VRO System da nicht schlecht...
> 
> =)



Ich denke das Syntace System kann man nur mit Syntace Lenkern fahren. Man braucht ja einen völlig anderen Lenkerklemmbereich.



> > Pat fuhr den und ging gut ab damit..
> >
> > Ich glaube um die Haltbarkeit brauchste dir bei dem keine Gedanken machen..
> 
> ...



Ich werd ihn nochmal fragen. Vor allem wie lange er ihn gefahren ist. Viel war er auf jeden Fall damit unterwegs (verrückter Engländer halt)

gruß
erwin


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Januar 2010)

> Viel beklopter sind leute die titan speichen/schrauben kaufen. Ähnlich aufpreis und vll. 10-20g ersparnis.


Bei Schrauben kann ich nicht mitreden aber ich sparte durch meine 60Titanspeichen insgesamt 100gr. Würd ich aber nicht nochmals machen, da sie nun, nach einem Jahr, nach und nach brechen.
Mein Onza-Carbonlenker kam für 96 aus England. Und er ist definitiv nicht gerade gewesen.


----------



## trialthom (13. Januar 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Bei Schrauben kann ich nicht mitreden aber ich sparte durch meine 60Titanspeichen insgesamt 100gr. Würd ich aber nicht nochmals machen, da sie nun, nach einem Jahr, nach und nach brechen.
> Mein Onza-Carbonlenker kam für 96 aus England. Und er ist definitiv nicht gerade gewesen.




ich habe mir meinen für 85 euros bei jan gekauft und hoffe das er gerade ist aber warum sollte er nicht was für eine breite hattest du denn


----------



## locdog (13. Januar 2010)

Onza ist kein reincarbon lenker, sondern ein Sandwich alu/carbon lenker. zu schwer und die geo viel zu flach

MIST, genau, habe ich doch selber hier reingestellt. aaaber die firme kenn ich uberhaupt nicht, genauso wenig stehen langzeit Erfahrungen aus.

da ist try-all noch die sicherste alternatieve.

die aussage von Hermance ist schon interesant, also sind die doch nicht die ERSTEN lenker, sonder wurden anscheinend uberarbeitet.hmm
der Pawel Reczek hat mir auch gesagt das benito mit dem ersten vorserienmodel (ich glaube 2008) das ganze jahr uber gefahren ist. Kumorowski fahrt denn auch. nur das TIER wechselt die bikes ale 2-3 monate muss ihn mahl fragen ober er den lenker dann auch tauscht. den die sachen die er bei trenings macht sind echt krank, wie nen Engländer 

die frage ist wie lange fahren leute schon ihre tryall carbon lenker und haben die schon welche gebrochen. Die Informationen dafur sind leider nirgends aufzufinden :|


----------



## JP Trialer (13. Januar 2010)

ich habe mir jetzt hier nicht alles durchgelesen aber,

was ich gehört habe:

Die Prototypen sind reihenweise Gerissen ( genau wie die Sky Rahmen).
Der Final Lenker soll jedoch sehr gut halten.


----------



## trialthom (13. Januar 2010)

ich finde 265g überhaupt nicht schwer für einen 760mm lenker und woher hast du das das der lenker aus carbon und alu besteht ich habe davon noch nix gelesen


----------



## locdog (13. Januar 2010)

trialthom schrieb:


> ich finde 265g überhaupt nicht schwer für einen 760mm lenker und woher hast du das das der lenker aus carbon und alu besteht ich habe davon noch nix gelesen



meinst du den hier ?
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=214&category_id=138

weil der hat ein alu kern, aber was das gewicht angeht muss ich dir recht geben  sind leichter geworden mit der zeit


----------



## trialthom (13. Januar 2010)

locdog schrieb:


> meinst du den hier ?
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=214&category_id=138
> 
> weil der hat ein alu kern, aber was das gewicht angeht muss ich dir recht geben  sind leichter geworden mit der zeit




ja genau den meine ich.
ich habe ihn aber hier bestellt http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p1054_Lenker-Onza-Riser-Carbon-XL--31-8mm-.html  aber da war es nicht so schön beschrieben wie bei der seite die du mir geschickt hast


----------



## Lenin (13. Januar 2010)

ich fahre Onza Lenker seit anfang August. es ist eher ein Alu-lenker mit "Karbonbeschichtung", als ein Karbonlenker mit Alueinlagen. Die Karbonschicht ist ziehmlich dünn. Das sieht man an den Enden, das habe ich auch an den Kratzern bei einem Kumpel gesehen  
Den vertraue ich ganz. Ich kenne noch keinen, der ihn gebrochen hat. Weiß aber nicht, ob ich einem reinen Karbonlenker auch so vertrauen würde.
Nur, wie gesagt, die Geo ist relativ falch.

Für 'nen Karbonlenker braucht man auf jeden Fall ein hochqualitatives Vorbau!


----------



## ecols (15. Januar 2010)

trialthom schrieb:


> ich finde 265g überhaupt nicht schwer für einen 760mm lenker und woher hast du das das der lenker aus carbon und alu besteht ich habe davon noch nix gelesen



Der Lenker besteht hauptsächlich aus Alu. Ich musste meinen aber auch tauschen weil er zu flach war und ich schmerzen bekommen habe. 

Anbei noch ein Beweisfoto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (15. Januar 2010)

gibt doch noch nen anderen Lenker mit Carbon/Alu kombi

von TMS Sport

http://www.xela-fr.com/tms/shop/index_en.php

find 75 is auch nen guter preis.

ansonsten is wohl gerade noch nen neuer lenker auf den markt gekommen, von MIST, neue marke? http://tribalzine.com/?Le-cintre-carbone-Mist&lang=fr


----------



## locdog (18. Januar 2010)

der mist sieht auch lecker aus aber daruber hat man noch keiner erfahrung. also wen carbon dann try-all

das zweite problem ist der vorbau. wie lenin schon schreib ist der sehr wechtig. zu 90% werde ich wieder den monty vorbau nehmen weil der neue try-all doch leider zu kurz ist fur nen neuen Kamel oder Ozonis Canibal rahmen. Der monty ist leider nicht sooo ideal furs carbon, meiner meinung nach. 

entweder try-all oder doch nen viz. auch schon gebogen und leichter (274g) als der rockmann denn ich anfangs vorgeschlagen habe
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10331&category_id=138


----------

